# letztes Zeichen aus textfeld auslesen



## rtt (18. Jul 2005)

Hallo,
wie kann man wenn man ein textfeld hat und darin ein Eintrag steht, das letzte Zeichen dieses Eintrages auslesen?
Ich möchte dann überprüfen, ob das letzte Zeichen ein Slash ist oder nicht und gegebenfalls ein Slash drann hängen.
Danke
Gruß Robin


----------



## perdian (18. Jul 2005)

JTextComponent#getText()
Liefert dir den Inhalt des Textfeldes.

String#length()
Liefert dir die länge des Strings

String#charAt(int)
Liefert dir das Zeichen an einer bestimmten Position

Zusammenbasteln musst du dir den Rest jetzt selber


----------



## rtt (18. Jul 2005)

Besten Dank,
das zusammenbasteln ist nicht das Problem.
Brauchte nur einen Lösungsansatz.
Thx
Robin


----------

